# The Golden Retriever Workout



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......that was too cute!!!! I can't believe the dogs let him pick them up to do that!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, Gary's been picking Mojo up since day one. He's used to getting picked up now. LOL. Maxie took a bit to get used to it. I think they enjoy it. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so funny. They both look so relaxed while he is doing that. My two would be wiggling like crazy dogs.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary does this a lot with them, LOL!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> LOL, Gary's been picking Mojo up since day one. He's used to getting picked up now. LOL. Maxie took a bit to get used to it. I think they enjoy it. LOL


I am having a good laugh at picturing my hubby hoisting up Lincoln and doing squats with him around his neck......I can't imagine it being a very pretty sight....:no: as lovable as Lincoln is!!!! What good babies you have!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is darling and your gigle is infectious!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I am having a good laugh at picturing my hubby hoisting up Lincoln and doing squats with him around his neck......I can't imagine it being a very pretty sight....:no: as lovable as Lincoln is!!!! What good babies you have!!!


LMAO!! He should try curls!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That is darling and your gigle is infectious!


Aww, thank you! I was laughing a lot harder when he first started doing it, because they both had such funny looks on their faces. But then I grabbed the camera and they stopped. 

Gary just said if Mittens weighed more he could do Kitty Calf-Raises. 

:doh: LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!! Thats hilarious!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so cute! Your dogs clearly think he has lost his mind, but they are good sports.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

AWW!! That was adorable!!!  LOL They are such patient weights!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I loved that!! Didn't get to hear the giggle because I'm at work and have my speakers off...I'll have to come back and check that out later


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Very, very, very cute. My boyfriend thinks Milly is a lap dog and is constantly picking her up and carrying her around the house.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! Can't wait to Gary's Before & After pics


----------



## GoldenTrio (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL! I love how relaxed they are during the exercise. Too Cute!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Loved it! That is why goldens are the greatest breed--look how good-natured they are. This video is a walking advertisement for the temperament of our breed.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol i could never do that with my goldens 1 there way to heavy (overweight at the moment) 2 they wouldn't keep still oh 3 Shelley will want it all the time lol. 

Tell gary if he wants more of a work out to come to australia and pick up my 42kg male golden and 41kg female golden hehe that would give him a good work out.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

now that is a set of weights I would buy.

Your pups are so good, mine would kill me trying to kiss my face. 

funny


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is too cute! I love it.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very Cute!! I love the video....we have a 18 pound cat if you need ankle weights.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

That is hilarious! They are so calm and relaxed the whole time too  Harley would never let us pick him up like that..he likes his feet on the ground!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so funny/cute!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it! Linked it to my DH and he says he'll try it tonight. LOL.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL! That's so funny! They look like they're enjoying it!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! We're hoping to start a whole line of workout videos!  LMAO


----------

